# Try This!



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Hold your mouth closed with one hand, and pinch your nostrils closed with your other.

Now hum your favorite tune!

:clap:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I breathed in first and managed a full bar!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I know a soprano soloist whose voice resembles a trumpet ... I'm sure to suggest this idea to her ..


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Are you trying to kill me?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I breathed in first and managed a full bar!


I got a bar and a half! Beat that!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Klavierspieler said:


> I got a bar and a half! Beat that!


:O Well, my piece was only allegretto! I bet you were doing a prestissimo!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Since I can hum through a nether orifice, your challenge is not a challenge.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Since I can hum through a nether orifice, your challenge is not a challenge.


I hope this doesn't mean what it sounds like to me...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes, what is next........................


----------

